
Frontend Development is dead. Long live Frontend Engineering - spking
https://medium.com/@micheleriva/frontend-development-is-dead-long-live-to-frontend-engineering-67760168cc0d
======
thedevindevops
I would stress the importance of: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/what-is-
progressive-enhancem...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/what-is-progressive-
enhancement-and-why-it-matters-e80c7aaf834a)

